# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  προβλημα με samsung omnia

## sedcomet

παιδια προβλημα...χυθηκε ενα ποτηρι νερο επανω στων παγκο διπλα στο κινητο...στην αρχη δεν το καταλαβα, το ενεργοποιησα και δουλευε κανονικα αλλα μετα απο καμια ωρα που πηγηα να πατησω ενα κουμπι για να ανοιξει, και η οθονη ειχε κατι καθετες χρωματιστες γραμμες(αρα ο φωτισμος λειτουργουσε) , το κινιτο λειτουργουσε (με πηρα απο το σταθερο και χτυπαγε(το κινητο) κανονικα) τωρα δεν ξερω τι να κανω ,να το ανοιξω; , να το παω  σε γερμανο να του ριξει μια ματια; δεν ξερω...

----------


## klik

Βγάλε μπαταρία και άστο να στεγνώσει. Ασε τους γερμανούς...είναι κακά χέρια (αν το ακουμπήσουν, πράγμα απίθανο). Αν στρώσει η αυτοκόλλητη στήριξη του ελαστομερούς, δεν θα χρειαστείς άνοιγμα...

----------


## leosedf

Όσο το αφήνει γίνεται χειρότερο. Το πρόβλημα σου είναι οτι συγκεντρώθηκαν άλατα στον συνδετήρα οθόνης/πλακετας. Αν δεν έχει γίνει ήδη ζημιά το καθαρίζεις και είναι ΟΚ.
Μέγα λάθος να ανοίξεις κινητό μετά απο νερό.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

για το στεγνωμα αν χρησιμοποιουσε πιστολακι θα ηταν λαθος ;το εκανα σε ενα δικο μto V800 και δουλευει αψογα

----------


## leosedf

Και αυτό λάθος είναι γιατί δημιουργείς υδρατμούς και απλώνεις μια χαρά το νερό μέσα.
Άνοιξε το μέσα να δείς πως είναι.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

και πως αλλιως  μπορω να το σωσω;

----------


## sedcomet

το ανοιξα, εκει που η οθονη συνδεετε με την πλακετα εχει αλατα...το θεμα ειναι πως τα καθαριζω;

----------


## leosedf

Αρχικά σκούπισε το καλά με ένα πινελάκι, σκληρό κατα προτίμηση. Θα μπορούσες και με οδοντόβουρτσα αλλα έχει χοντρές τρίχες και δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα καθαρίσει.
Εχει πουθενα αλλού άλατα? Σκούπισε τα και αυτά.

Κανονικά θέλεις καθαριστικά σπρεί, έχεις κάποιο καθαριστικό flux? Με καθαρό οινόπνευμα θα μπορούσες αλλα το εμπορικό είναι 70% αλκοόλ και το άλλο νερό οπότε θα πρέπει να το στεγνώσεις μετά.
Αρχικά δοκίμασε με το πινέλο πρώτα.
Αν βέβαια οι συνδέσεις έχουν ζημιά θα πρέπει να βάλεις κολλητήρι σε μια μια απο αυτές.

----------


## sedcomet

χαχα...εχεις δει πως ειναι οι κολησεις μεσα; το καθαριζω και με οινοπνευμα αλλα τα ιδια...

----------


## leosedf

Ναι έχω δεί.
Μάλλον κάποια γραμμή τα έπαιξε ή υπάρχουν ακόμα άλατα μέσα στο flex της οθόνης. Όπως και νά χει θέλεις στερεοσκόπιο και λεπτή μύτη.

----------


## sedcomet

> Ναι έχω δεί.
>  Όπως και νά χει θέλεις στερεοσκόπιο και λεπτή μύτη.


τι ειναι το στερεοσκοπιο και για μυτη τοσο λεπτη που να βρω;....
τι ειναι το φλεξ;

----------


## leosedf

Δέν το πάς σε κάποιο service καλύτερα να στο φτιάξουν? Καλύτερα να δώσεις 50 ευρώ σε επισκευή παρά 500 σε εξοπλισμό και να κάνεις ζημιά.

----------


## sedcomet

flex για το συκγεκριμενο κινητο που μπορω να βρω;

----------


## sedcomet

> flex για το συκγεκριμενο κινητο που μπορω να βρω;


κανεις δεν ξερει;

----------


## herctrap

μπορεις να βαψεις για οθονη και digitizer μαζι στο ebay

----------


## sedcomet

> μπορεις να βαψεις για οθονη και digitizer μαζι στο ebay



να βαψω στο ebay;

το digitizer δεν ειναι το touch "πληκτρολογιο'' του κινιτου και οχι η οθονη;

----------


## sedcomet

αποκλειουμε την περιπτωση να εχει παθει ζημια η "μητρικη" ;

----------

